
Ebook Formats, DRM and You — A Guide for the Perplexed - zoowar
https://apprenticealf.wordpress.com/2011/01/13/ebooks-formats-drm-and-you-%E2%80%94-a-guide-for-the-perplexed/
======
brudgers
That's why I use Drumlin. <http://www.drumlinsecurity.co.uk/>

